# Ich benutze eclipse wie stelle ich ein, dass es genau die kopierte Zeichenfolge einfügt



## Drachenbauer (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo

Ich benutze Eclipse beim Programmieren.

In letzter zeit habe ich bemerkt, dass es manchml nicht exakt die Zeichenfolge einfügt, die ich zuvor kopiert habe.
hin und wieder verändert es die Anzahl der Leerstellen, um die ich einen Bereich eingerückt habe, um z.b. einen langen String übersichtlicher anzuordnen oder so.
Es hat auch schonmal zeichen hinzugefügt, die nicht enthalten waren.
Ich habe so etwas in einen Dateipfad-String eingefügt, damit die methode dort den Begriff einsetzt, den sie mit einem String übergeben bekommt:

```
/" + color + "/
```
Aber beim einfügen in einen weiteren, ähnlichen Dateipfad-String, hat es das hier aus dem Bereich gemacht:

```
/"\ + color + \"/
```

Wie kann ich einstellen, dass Eclipse eine kopierte Zeichenfolge immer unverändert wieder einfügt?


----------



## mihe7 (26. Mai 2019)

Weiß nicht, ob das funktioniert, da ich kein Eclipse verwende aber probier mal Strg+Shift+V.


----------



## Drachenbauer (26. Mai 2019)

Damit landet es bei mir in der Konsole, nicht im Editor-Bereich.


----------



## mihe7 (26. Mai 2019)

OMG: https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=522218 scheint ja ein größeres Problem zu sein...









						Eclipse Project Oxygen - New and Noteworthy | The Eclipse Foundation
					

The Eclipse Foundation - home to a global community, the Eclipse IDE, Jakarta EE and over 415 open source projects, including runtimes, tools and frameworks.




					www.eclipse.org


----------



## Drachenbauer (6. Jun 2019)

Go to Window / Preferences
Then select page Java / Editor / Typing
Then unselect checkbox "When pasting" / "Adjust indentation".
das habe ich im Internet gefunden.
Das löst schon.al die Sache mit den Leerstellen.
Aber das mit den zusätzlichen rückwärts-Schrägstrichen (\) habe ich damit noch nicht getestet.


----------

